
Docker Registry experiencing full service disruption - stingraycharles
http://status.docker.com/
======
contingencies
... and again we see that decentralization or elimination of single points of
failure (SPOF) is critical in the design of all manner of systems.

What's stopping open source infrastructure supporting magnet URLs? :)

~~~
stingraycharles
I think in this case it should be even easier. The whole docker registry is
just a REST HTTP server that supports CRUD operations (PUT, GET, etc).

I wonder what the reason for the outage is. I am pretty sure the Docker team
is qualified enough to prevent failures caused by a SPOF.

~~~
shykes
Hi everyone, sorry about the outage (which appears to be now fixed). I don't
know what caused it but I'm sure the Hub team will post a post-mortem soon.

My educated guess is that it has something to do with our recent move off of
Dotcloud as part as the sale to Cloud Control [1]. In my experience,
migrations always introduce unexpected moving parts which can lead to service
disruption in spite of thorough preparation.

Note on the registry being "just a crud server". That's true, I suppose. But
at very large scale everything gets harder to do reliably.

About decentralization: there is a major development thread underway to make
images self-describing. Once that is implemented, the naming of images will be
decorrelated from their method of delivery, there is already talk of a
bittorrent and ipfs plugin :)

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/04/docker-sells-dotcloud-to-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/04/docker-sells-dotcloud-to-cloudcontrol-
to-focus-on-core-container-business/)

~~~
thu
Solomon, where can we read more about the decentralization plans ?

~~~
yaksha
Google search results in this:

[https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/6805](https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/6805)

------
wilhil
Sorry to sound dumb here, but, I haven't used docker yet... thought it is
something you install locally?

What does Docker to centrally that requires a third party service?

~~~
dkhar
It's the registry, not Docker itself.

This analogy might help: Docker Registry is to Docker as Github is to Git.

~~~
wilhil
Makes perfect sense!

Thanks

------
stingraycharles
... and it's back. Hope they will post a post-mortem.

